# Spencer Lake/ Oberlin



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone been out to Spencer Lake on the ice? I heard there was a fish kill recently but was wondering if it affected the panfish at all? Looked like you can get to 8' of water near a fish attracter off one of the docks out there so, since I'll be solo, I was planning on drilling a few holes of the dock and giving it a go. Any one having any luck or have and ice thickness report? Is it even worth it? Also was thinking of Oberlin reservoir. Never fished it really but heard a long time ago that it had a decent crappie population. Anyone know much about it or have any reports? Thanks for any info!


----------



## mred3398 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bad kill off last year at Spencer. Type Spencer in the Search Forums above.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Anyone been out to Spencer Lake on the ice? I heard there was a fish kill recently but was wondering if it affected the panfish at all? Looked like you can get to 8' of water near a fish attracter off one of the docks out there so, since I'll be solo, I was planning on drilling a few holes of the dock and giving it a go. Any one having any luck or have and ice thickness report? Is it even worth it? Also was thinking of Oberlin reservoir. Never fished it really but heard a long time ago that it had a decent crappie population. Anyone know much about it or have any reports? Thanks for any info!


Oberlin has been bad cause of over fishing and no regulations on panfish once again the state let the lake to get abused!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

So both would be a waste of time? I just moved to Brunswick so I'm not close anymore to Portage Lakes, Mogadore, Nimi, all my favorite panfish holes. Still gonna fish em with the boat but with as sketchy as the ice is, didn't want to make a big trip and pray for good conditions and people to be around. Thanks fellas


----------



## buzzbaitz (Jan 19, 2006)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> So both would be a waste of time? I just moved to Brunswick so I'm not close anymore to Portage Lakes, Mogadore, Nimi, all my favorite panfish holes. Still gonna fish em with the boat but with as sketchy as the ice is, didn't want to make a big trip and pray for good conditions and people to be around. Thanks fellas


----------



## buzzbaitz (Jan 19, 2006)

heard good things about medina lake be close 2 u .I tried twice last year with no luck though


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Was out at Spencer on Saturday ( North Side) Ice was crystal clear and six inches thick everywhere we drilled. Took two of us six hours to manage 30 nice gills and 2 nice crappie it was definitely worth going out there. Fish kill didnt kill everything. 8 foot of water


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

buzzbaitz said:


> heard good things about medina lake be close 2 u .I tried twice last year with no luck though


I actually grew up in Brunswick so I'm familiar to Medina lake. Ice fished it a handful of years ago. Lots of dinky perch and gills. I'm going solo so don't want to venture far or anywhere without people. I've taken the plunge a few times and I'm not ready or wanting to do it again, especially alone. I might give it a try, or i'll fish Wallace Lake, was there last Friday and caught a few stock trout but I prefer panfish. At least theres a number of guys fishin usually and not far from shore to get on fish. I'll post a report if I go. Thanks yall


----------

